# My Three Sons



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok so please excuse the poor image quality. I think considering the circumstances (Me orchestrating this circus of dogs alone with a crappy camera phone) that I did alright. I think I really want a camera..Not sure which kind..but I am JEALOUS of some of you guys' photo quality and would like suggestions if you have some. My budget is around $200



















So here they are on our walk today. 
Hunter is the black lab, Dozer is the English mastiff, and Sarge is the dachshund/poodle mix




















I have about thirty pics like these but these were the better ones. 


Thanks for looking at my boys!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Aww its so nice to see your boys together  Cameras become addictive.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

just love this pic very cute!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

They're all three adorable!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice pictures.
Your boys are very handsome!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Love this! Now I know who is who


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

You have a great trio! All three sizes


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

You can get some really decent point and shoot cameras for less than $200

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-PowerSh...62/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1336650680&sr=8-11

Amazon.com: Nikon COOLPIX S6200 16 MP Digital Camera with 10x Optical Zoom NIKKOR ED Glass Lens and HD 720p Video (Blue): Electronics

There are all sorts out there. Just remember to add your accessories to your budget--SD cards and case.

Cute pics....and I know what you mean about wrangling three dogs into a photo when they would much rather be off doing their own thing LOL!


----------

